# Well took the plunge and purchased a puppy



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

It was advertised near me and no long drive out to the country, it is black/tan female about 6 weeks, so will wait until middle of March to bring home, very excited and bit nervous at same time.

I will be doing a lot of reading here to get ready for the little guy..it was from a first liiter by the seller, I did not see any red flags and had total faith in the seller ckc registered..from the many documents the father was second in show in 2014 , the hips, elbows were assured to be ok, of course no one is positive.. I have the option to return if 2 vets say otherwise, guess will be here a long time for sure, thanks for all the info here.

oj

ps I'm a little older now but had 2 gsd before so have some experience.This will likely be my last one and pray it will work out ok.
I bought it as a pet and seller was ok with that, they did ask if could visit which I agreed and welcomed.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome and best wishes! Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> Welcome and best wishes! Have you picked a name yet?


 
Thanks, no on my to do list,


----------



## WhimsicalRain (Feb 13, 2015)

*Welcome*

Welcome! I'm new as well. We've had Henry for 6 days. We had his formal/registered name picked before we picked him up. However his call name has been through many changes in 6 days. We finally settled on Henry. Poor guy has adjusted well to all the name changing. Lol.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

WhimsicalRain said:


> Welcome! I'm new as well. We've had Henry for 6 days. We had his formal/registered name picked before we picked him up. However his call name has been through many changes in 6 days. We finally settled on Henry. Poor guy has adjusted well to all the name changing. Lol.


Love that name.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats on your new addition!

Just my 2 cents: never assume about hips. I'd require seeing clear OFAs before purchase/pick up. CKC Canadian or Continental registration? The Canadian one is very reputable, the other one is a sham of an agency that sellers who can't get AKC registration go through. Do you have a contract guaranteeing health of pup? Hips can't really be cleared until they are 2 years old (though problems can crop up before) so I doubt a vet would see anything wrong in the first few months of life unless something was really really wrong. Also, if there isn't a contract, it would be very hard to enforce should something go wrong. Get documentation on the parent's hips/elbos. If they truly are show dogs, that should all be documented anyway.

My comments are not meant to be Debbie Downer comments, getting a new pup is exciting! Just things to consider to protect yourself from future medical problems and heartache since you mentioned hoping it would all work out and go smooth.

Congratulations and good luck! Please post pictures!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Ahh, puppy breath.. I wanted to call my boy Dyson, husband didn't like it...we ended up with Fritz from Hogan's Heros.. Pictures..pictures.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Perfect time to read the whole puppy section of this forum. I would also grab book to have on hand. I just finished Ritland's Team Dog. Not a training book really but offers the big picture in the dog/handler relationship. Can't recommend enough to read up now and maybe find a good trainer that knows GSDs. If you start early with a good trainer, the investment cost should be lower.
Congrats.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and post pics when you can!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Persinette said:


> Congrats on your new addition!
> 
> Just my 2 cents: never assume about hips. I'd require seeing clear OFAs before purchase/pick up. CKC Canadian or Continental registration? The Canadian one is very reputable, the other one is a sham of an agency that sellers who can't get AKC registration go through. Do you have a contract guaranteeing health of pup? Hips can't really be cleared until they are 2 years old (though problems can crop up before) so I doubt a vet would see anything wrong in the first few months of life unless something was really really wrong. Also, if there isn't a contract, it would be very hard to enforce should something go wrong. Get documentation on the parent's hips/elbos. If they truly are show dogs, that should all be documented anyway.
> 
> ...


 
I had to sign a contract that I would not breed or resale, I can usually feel if a person is not truthfull and had full confidence in purchase.

No one knows the futhure of anything, I just did what I could do to stop puppy mill problems and the owner will show me a full vet report, they would not sell a knowing bad pup if they knew..I have what I feel is ok all in writing I'm not a lawyer so some trust and common sense involved.
The contract does have info on elbows and hips and a return policy, but we all know we would not return a puppy unless from the very start.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome!! Congrats on bringing a new pup into the family. I bet you can't wait to be able to bring her home.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

kelbonc said:


> Welcome!! Congrats on bringing a new pup into the family. I bet you can't wait to be able to bring her home.


For sure, thanks....no one in my family and friends even know I purchased a puppy..keeping it a surprise.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i do like the name "henry". congrats on on your new fur pal. so, working line showline other ?


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> i do like the name "henry". congrats on on your new fur pal. so, working line showline other ?


 
The parents are ckc showline, but I purchased as a pet, the seller was ok with it, though can not breed or sale by contract. It's always a gamble with any dog, the mother looked great had a ton of ribbons and was friendly.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

gsforever said:


> I had to sign a contract that I would not breed or resale, I can usually feel if a person is not truthfull and had full confidence in purchase.
> 
> No one knows the futhure of anything, I just did what I could do to stop puppy mill problems and the owner will show me a full vet report, they would not sell a knowing bad pup if they knew..I have what I feel is ok all in writing I'm not a lawyer so some trust and common sense involved.
> The contract does have info on elbows and hips and a return policy, but we all know we would not return a puppy unless from the very start.


So true, all the planning and prep in the world and the future can still throw us some mighty curveballs! If you feel good about it that is the most important thing since you're the one that spoke to the breeder. Can't wait to see pictures of the little fuzzball! So exciting getting a pup!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats on your new baby!!!!


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Grats on your new best friend.

Don't forget to make him poo /pee before entering the home.... first and most crucial step in potty training.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> Don't forget to *make him poo /pee* before entering the home.... first and most crucial step in potty training.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats on the new addition! I look forward to pictures


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> Grats on your new best friend.
> 
> Don't forget to make him poo /pee before entering the home.... first and most crucial step in potty training.


ok,seems logical.


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

gsforever said:


> For sure, thanks....no one in my family and friends even know I purchased a puppy..keeping it a surprise.


We did the same thing! We talked with a few different breeders within a couple hundred miles from us. The breeder we ultimately chose invited us to her home to view the kennels and meet the parents. We waited until the litter was 3 weeks old before making the trip that way the eyes were open and they were waddling around playing some :wub:

Since B'Elanna is my husband's pup, I wanted him to be the first to enter the room. He sat down in this big group of five puppies and their gorgeous mama, and all of the other puppies came up to him, wandered around him, and went on about their business. Then the largest female of the group (1.5lb at birth!) waddled her little fuzzy butt over to him, sat in front of him, and raised her paw to touch his leg. That's it. He was chosen  

We finally told a few select family members and friends the following day, but kept her secret from others until we brought her home. It's so exciting!!

I can't wait to hear how you and your new puppy get along and of course see pictures!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

gsforever said:


> For sure, thanks....no one in my family and friends even know I purchased a puppy..keeping it a surprise.


We did that when we added Gator to the family. No one knew so we had a lot of fun with the element of surprise. Enjoy!!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Had another visit with the little pup more buetifull by the day, it has even filled out a little, hope to post a photo in a week or so..thanks for reading my post.

The breeder gave me more advice on feeding and supplies and will give me a list when pup is ready to go to new home. it is the spitting image of my first favourite gsd..


----------

